# HARLEY



## Rusty72 (Oct 18, 2017)

Here is one I built not long ago .


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2017)

wow I like it a lot !!!!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 18, 2017)

THAT`S GREAT !!!------Cowboy


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 18, 2017)

Bring that bad lil'baby to Riverside and lets go for a ride.  I'm sure I can get a few more tributes to go with us.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 18, 2017)

Here's some photos of a ride a friend set up


----------



## JRE123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Rusty72 said:


> Here is one I built not long ago .View attachment 694327



 Slick, thumbs up!


----------

